# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون نظام الكاتب العدل ورسوم كتابة العدل

## هيثم الفقى

قانون نظام الكاتب العدل ورسوم كتابة العدل 

نظام الكتاب العدل ورسوم كتابة العدل قانون رقم 337 - صادر في 8/6/1994 
أقر مجلس النواب ، وينشر رئيس الجمهورية القانون التالي نصه: 
الباب الأول - تنظيم كتابة العدل 

الفصل الأول - أحكام عامة 
المادة 1- ينظم هذا القانون كتابة العدل ومهامها ويحدد أصول ممارستها . 

المادة 2- الكاتب العدل هو ضابط عمومي يناط به في حدود اختصاصه القيام بالأعمال المبينة في هذا القانون وفي غيره من القوانين والأعمال التي يطلب أصحاب العلاقة إثباتها. وهو مرتبط بوزارة العدل ولا يتقاضى من الدولة أي راتب أو تعويض ويتقاضى أتعابه من أصحاب العلاقة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . 

المادة 3- يحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء عدد كتاب العدل ومحل إقامة كل منهم وصلاحياته المناطقية كما يمكن استحداث وظائف كتاب عدل في المناطق التي هي بحاجة لها بموجب مراسيم تتخذ في مجلس الوزراء . 
الفصل الثاني - شروط التعيين 
المادة 4- الكتاب العدل متدرجون وأصيلون . 

المادة 5- معدلة وفقا للقانون 362 تاريخ 1/8/1994 شروط التعيين : يعين الكاتب العدل المتدرج بنتيجة مباراة : يشترط في المرشح ان يكون : 1- لبنانيا منذ عشر سنوات على الأقل . 2- أتم الخامسة والعشرين من عمره ولم يتجاوز الرابعة والأربعين بتاريخ بدء المباراة، ويجب ان يذكر سنة في مرسوم تعيينه ، ولا يعمل بأي تعديل لاحق لهذا السن مهما كانت أسبابه . 3- سليما من الأمراض والعاهات التي تحول دون قيامه بأعباء كتابة العدل وعليه أن يبرز شهادة من اللجنة الطبية الرسمية تثبت ذلك . 4- متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية وغير محكوم عليه بجناية أو محاولة جناية من أي نوع كانت أو بجنحة شائنة أو محاولة جنحة شائنة وتعتبر شائنة جرائم السرقة والاحتيال وإساءة الأمانة وإصدار شك بدون رصيد والاختلاس والرشوة والتزوير واستعمال المزور والشهادة الكاذبة والجرائم المخلة بالأخلاق المنصوص عليها في الباب السابع من قانون العقوبات وجرائم المخدرات . 5- حائزا الإجازة اللبنانية في الحقوق . 

المادة 6- 1- يضع وزير العدل نظام المباراة ويحدد المواد القانونية التي تجري عليها على ان لا تقل عن خمس مواد. 
2- تحدد وزارة العدل موعد إجراء المباراة وتعلن عن ذلك في جريدتين يوميتين محليتين وفي إذاعة لبنان الرسمية قبل الموعد المحدد له بمهلة شهر على الأقل . 
3- يعين وزير العدل لجنة من القضاة العدليين والإداريين للبت بقبول طلبات الترشيح للمباراة بعد إجراء مقابلة شخصية مع كل مرشح وتكون قرارات هذه اللجنة غير خاضعة لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة بما في ذلك طلب الإبطال لتجاوز حد السلطة، وتقوم هذه اللجنة بمهام اللجنة الفاحصة . 1- تقدم طلبات الترشيح للمباراة الى وزارة العدل التي تعطي المرشح ايصالا يثبت تقديمه الطلب ضمن المهلة المحددة لقبول هذه الطلبات . 2- يعطى حملة شهادة دكتوراه دولة في القانون الناجحون في المباراة أربع علامات تضاف الى مجموع علاماتهم عند وضع ترتيب الناجحين. 

المادة 7- يعين الناجح في المباراة كاتب عدل متدرجا بموجب مرسوم بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل. يخضع الكاتب العدل المتدرج لدورة تدريبية مدتها ستة أشهر يلحق خلالها بإحدى دوائر كتابة العدل بقرار من وزير العدل. بعد انتهاء هذه المهلة يصبح الكاتب العدل المتدرج حكماً كاتب عدل أصيلا دونما حاجة لإصدار أي نص . 

المادة 8- لا يباشر الكتاب العدل مهامهم ألا بعد : أ- أن يقسموا أمام محكمة الاستئناف في بيروت اليمين الآتية: "اقسم بالله العظيم أن احفظ سر وآداب مهنة كتاب العدل وان أقوم بأعمالها بأمانة وأن أتقيد بقوانينها وأنظمتها وان أتصرف في جميع أعمالي تصرفا يوحي الثقة والاحترام ". 
ب- أن يودعوا نماذج عن تواقيعهم وعناوينهم لدى المديرية العامة لوزارة العدل التي بدورها تودعها جميع المراجع المختصة. 
ج‌ - أن يقدموا لوزارة العدل ضمانة تحدد شروطها بقرار يصدر عن وزيري العدل والمالية. 
د- أن يتخذ كل منهم مركزا لدائرته ضمن نطاق صلاحيته المناطقية المحددة في مرسوم تعيينه وتطبق بشأن عقد إيجار هذا المركز الأحكام التي ترعى عقود إيجار المهن الحرة. 

المادة 9- معدلة وفقا للقانون 362 تاريخ 1/8/ 1994 تنتهي مهام الكاتب العدل حكما لدى إكماله الرابعة والستين من عمره . 

الباب الثاني 
الفصل الأول - الإجازات والنقل 
المادة 10- 1- يمنح وزير العدل بقرار منه الكاتب العدل: أ - إجازة إدارية لا تتجاوز مدتها ثلاثين يوما في السنة بناء لطلبه الذي يجب أن يقدمه قبل أسبوع واحد على الأقل، إلا أنه في حالة الضرورة يمكن منحه إجازة بمدة إضافية تحدد بقرار معلل منه . ب - إجازة مرضية تحدد مدتها في قرار إعطائها. 
2 - يكلف وزير العدل أحد الموظفين الدائمين في ملاكات الوزارة أو أحد المساعدين القضائيين الحامل الإجازة اللبنانية في الحقوق أو أحد المساعدين القانونيين القيام بمهام الكاتب العدل بصورة مؤقتة أثناء تغيب الكاتب العدل بإجازة أو عند شغور مركزه- ويعفى المكلف من شرط تقديم الضمانة المنصوص عليها في المادة الثامنة من هذا القانون . يتقاضى المكلف ثلاثين بالماية من البدلات المحصلة خلال حلوله محل الكاتب العدل الأصيل والباقي يعود لهذا الأخير . أما في حالة الشغور النهائي أو تغيب الكاتب العدل بدون عذر مشروع فيعود هذا الباقي لصندوق تعاضد الكتاب العدل. يخضع الموظف المكلف لجميع الموجبات المترتبة على الكاتب العدل. 

المادة 11- لا يجوز نقل الكتاب العدل أو إجراء التبادل بينهم دون طلب خطي منهم ويتم النقل والتبادل بموجب مرسوم . 

الفصل الثاني - التفتيش 
المادة 12- يخضع الكتاب العدل للتفتيش الإداري والمالي من قبل قاض أو اكثر على ألا يزيد عددهم عن ثلاثة ينتدبهم لهذه الغاية وزير العدل من بين القضاة الملحقين بوزارة العدل . ويمكن أن يتم التفتيش بواسطة موظفين من ملاك وزارة العدل من الفئة الثالثة على الأقل بإشراف المدير العام لوزارة العدل يكلفون بقرار من وزير العدل. يمكن لوزير العدل أن يطلب من هيئة التفتيش المركزي تكليف مفتشين ماليين القيام بالتفتيش المالي لدى دوائر الكتاب العدل. ترفع جميع تقارير التفتيش لوزارة العدل. 

المادة 13- يتقاضى القاضي المنتدب للتفتيش التعويضات التي يتقاضاها المفتش لدى هيئة التفتيش القضائي. 

المادة 14- يقرر وزير العدل بعد اطلاعه على تقارير التفتيش وبالاستناد إلى أهمية المخالفات الواردة فيها، أما فرض إحدى العقوبات الثلاث الأولى المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة عشرة من هذا القانون، واما إحالة الكاتب العدل على المجلس التأديبي للموظفين وفي الحالة الأخيرة يمكن أن يقرر وزير العدل توقيف الكاتب العدل عن ممارسة عمله لمدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر. 
الفصل الثالث - التأديب 
المادة 15- العقوبات التأديبية هي الآتية: 1- التنبيه . 2- اللوم . 3- التوقيف عن العمل لمدة لا تتجاوز الستة أشهر. 4- التوقيف عن العمل لمدة تتراوح بين سنة وثلاث سنوات . 5- المنع النهائي من مزاولة مهنة كتابة العدل. 
الفصل الرابع - الملاحقة القضائية 
المادة 16- يلاحق الكاتب العدل قضائيا أمام المحاكم المختصة عن كل مخالفة لأصول الوظيفة ولا سيما عن كل إهمال يقع في تحرير الأسناد أو في مسك الحسابات أو في استيفاء الرسوم . ويعاقب في هذه الحالات بالغرامة من ماية ألف ليرة لبنانية إلى خمسماية ألف ليرة لبنانية . أما إذا ارتكب الكاتب العدل المخالفة عن قصد فيعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين وبالغرامة من خمسماية ألف ليرة لبنانية إلى مليوني ليرة لبنانية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ولا يحول ذلك دون ملاحقة الكاتب العدل بطلب التعويض من قبل المتضرر عن الأضرار الناتجة عن الغش أو الغلط كما لا يحول ذلك دون ملاحقة الكاتب العدل تأديبيا. تخضع ملاحقة الكاتب العدل جزائيا بالنسبة للأعمال الناشئة عن ممارسة مهامه لترخيص من وزير العدل. 
الباب الثالث - دوائر كتابة العدل 
المادة 17- تتألف دائرة الكاتب العدل من الكاتب العدل ومن كتبة ومستخدمين يعينهم الكاتب العدل ويتحمل أجورهم وتعويضاتهم . يشترط في الكتبة والمستخدمين أن يكونوا لبنانيين راشدين، غير محكومين بجناية أو جنحة شائنة وعلى الكاتب العدل أن يبلغ وزارة العدل أسماء هؤلاء الكتبة والمستخدمين عند تعيينهم وعند تركهم الخدمة لديه . يكون الكاتب العدل مسؤولا مدنيا عن كل خطأ يرتكبه هؤلاء الكتبة والمستخدمون أثناء قيامهم بعملهم لديه. 
الباب الرابع - صندوق التعاضد 
المادة 18- معدلة وفقا للقانون رقم 224 تاريخ 29/5/2000 ينشأ صندوق تعاضد وتقاعد للكتاب العدل مهمته توزيع مساعدات مرضية وثقافية واجتماعية وسكنية، وتخصيص مرتب تقاعدي حسب ما تقرره لجنة ادارة الصندوق. 

المادة 19- معدلة وفقا للقانون 362 تاريخ 1/8/ 1994 يدير صندوق التعاضد لجنة مؤلفة من خمسة كتاب عدل يختارهم وزير العدل ويسمي من بينهم رئيساً. 

المادة 20- ملغاة وفقا للقانون 362 تاريخ 1/8/ 1994 

المادة 21- تتألف واردات صندوق تعاضد الكتاب العدل من : 1- بدل اشتراك شهري تحدده لجنة الصندوق بعد موافقة مفوض الحكومة وتصديق وزير العدل. 2- الهبات التي تقرر لجنة الصندوق قبولها . 
الباب الخامس - أصول ممارسة كتابة العدل 
الفصل الأول - اختصاص الكاتب العدل 
المادة 22- يقوم الكاتب العدل: 1- بتنظيم والتصديق على الأسناد المنصوص عليها في قانون الموجبات والعقود وبصورة عامة على كل سند لا يمنعه القانون أو لا يكون حصرا بموجب نص خاص من صلاحية موظف عام آخر وحفظ أصلها وإعطاء ذوي العلاقة صورا عنها. 
2- قبول وحفظ الأسناد والوثائق والودائع العينية وتسليم المودعين صورة مصدقة عن البيان المنظم من قبله والمتضمن شروط الإيداع ووصف الوديعة . 
3- تنظيم الاحتجاج، وتبليغه بواسطة مباشر، لإثبات التمنع عن قبول أو دفع السفاتج وسندات السحب والسندات لأمر وفقا للقوانين المرعية الأجراء . 
4- وضع تاريخ صحيح على الصكوك التي تعرض عليه . 
5- تبليغ جميع الاخطارات والإنذارات بواسطة المباشر وقبول العرض الفعلي والإيداع وفقاً لأحكام المواد /822/ وما يليها من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية . 
6- تنظيم وتصديق الوصايا وفاقا لأحكام قانون الإرث لغير المحمديين الصادر بتاريخ 23/6/1959. 
7- التصديق على توقيع مترجم الصكوك من لغة الى أخرى. 
8- ترقيم صفحات دفاتر وسجلات التجار وأصحاب المهن الحرة وفقاً للأصول المنصوص عليها في قانون التجارة . 
9- أخذ البصمات وحفظها والتصديق على هوية صاحبها. 
10- الاستعانة بالمباشرين وبرجال قوى الأمن الداخلي لأجل القيام بجميع التبليغات الصادرة عن دائرته . 

المادة 23- يجوز للكاتب العدل : 1- نقل مركز دائرته ضمن نطاق صلاحيتها المناطقية بعد موافقة وزارة العدل . 2- القيام بجميع الأعمال الداخلة في اختصاصه خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمي وأيام العطل الرسمية . 3- إرسال جداول شهرية إلى المصرف المركزي بالاحتجاجات الجارية على الأوراق التجارية المتعلقة بالمصارف . 4- أن يقوم بالتبليغ بنفسه ضمن مكتبه وذلك بناء على طلب ذوي العلاقة أو أحدهم ويطبق في هذه الحالة أصول التبليغ المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية . 

الفصل الثاني - واجبات الكاتب العدل 
المادة 24- على الكاتب العدل ان لا ينظم أو يصدق على أي سند قبل التثبت من هوية المتعاقدين . - إذا كان الكاتب العدل يعرف المتعاقدين شخصيا فيذكر ذلك على مسؤوليته في السند . وإلا عليه أن يتثبت من هويتهم : - أما من تذاكر هويتهم الملصق عليها الرسم الشخصي أو من جوازات سفرهم او جوازات إقامتهم أو من البطاقة العسكرية الملصق عليها الرسم الشخصي بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يفرض عليهم القانون حمل هذه البطاقة أو بشهادة شاهدين لبنانيين راشدين معروفين من الكاتب العدل أو حاملين تذكرتي هوية ملصق عليهما رسماهما الشخصيان على أن لا يكونا من أنسباء المتعاقدين حتى الدرجة الرابعة ولا يكونا مصابين بعاهة البكم والصم. - يتحقق الكاتب العدل من أهلية المتعاقدين وقبولهم المتعاقد بمحض إرادتهم كما يتحقق من صفة وصلاحية الوصي والوكيل والشريك وممثل الشخص المعنوي وكذلك كل شخص يحل محل صاحب العلاقة وذكر محل إقامة كل منهم ويدون كل هذه الأمور في متن السند. 

المادة 25- على الكاتب العدل ان يحفظ صورة عن المستند الذي يثبت صفة الوصي أو الوكيل أو ممثل الشخص المعنوي وكل من يحل محل التعاقد الأصلي إذا كان المستند المبرز صادرا في الخارج. أما إذا كان المستند صادرا في لبنان فعلى الكاتب العدل أن يذكر أنه أطلع على ذلك المستند. 

المادة 26- على الكاتب العدل أن يتلو على المتعاقدين والشهود والمترجم عند الاقتضاء السند الذي نظمه وأن يذكر ذلك في عبارة التصديق وعلى جميع الحاضرين أن يوقعوا في أسفل العبارة ثم يمهر الكاتب العدل السند بخاتمه ويؤرخه ويوقعه. إذا كان الكاتب العدل يجهل لغة المتعاقدين فإنه يتلقى تصريحاتهم بواسطة مترجم محلف ويوقع المترجم السند الذي اشترك فيه بهذه الصفة. 

المادة 27- إذا صرح أحد المتعاقدين أنه لا يعرف توقيع إمضائه فإن الكاتب العدل يكلفه وضع بصمة أحد أصابعه على السند ويشير إلى ذلك في عبارة التصديق. أما إذ كان ذو العلاقة مصابا بعاهة تحول دون قدرته على التعبير عن إرادته بصورة طبيعية فيتلقى الكاتب العدل تصريحه بحضور شاهدين ومختار المحلة أو يسمي ذو العاهة شخصا للكاتب العدل بحضور الشاهدين ومختار المحلة يكلفه التوقيع عنه على السند على أن يذكر الكاتب العدل ذلك في عبارة التصديق. 

المادة 28- إن القوة الثبوتية للإسناد التي ينظمها الكاتب العدل هي ذات القوة الملازمة للإسناد الرسمية ضمن الشروط المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية. 

المادة 29- يحرر السند المعد للتوقيع والتصديق باللغة العربية بخط واضح أو مطبوع يذكر فيه اسم ذي العلاقة واسمي والديه وجنسيته ومحل وتاريخ ولادته ومحل إقامته ورقم سجل نفوسه والسنة والشهر واليوم التي نظم فيها السند أو جرت المصادقة عليه واسم الكاتب العدل ومكان إتمام العمل واسم المترجم والشهود وقيمة الرسوم المستوفاة على أن تكتب مع التاريخ والأرقام بالحروف بصورة واضحة. كل شطب أو إضافة أو تحشية يشار إليه بعبارة على الهامش يوقعها الكاتب العدل والمتعاقدون والشهود والمترجم وذلك تحت طائلة اعتبار الشطب والإضافة أو التحشية لغوا. ترقم صفحات السند ويذكر عدد الأوراق المربوطة ببعضها بالحروف في ذيل الصفحة الأخيرة ويوقع تحت هذه العبارة المتعاقدون والشهود والمترجم والكاتب العدل على مسؤولية هذا الأخير. 

المادة 30- لا يعتبر الكاتب العدل ترجمة المستند المبرز كمستند ثبوتي ما لم يكن مرفقا بالأصل أو بالصورة المصدقة عنه أصولا. 

المادة 31- يضع الكاتب العدل بيانا مفصلا بالرسوم المتوجبة للخزينة والأتعاب التي يتقاضاها عن كل معاملة تدخل ضمن صلاحيته وتعلقه في مكان بارز من دائرته. 

المادة 32- على الكاتب العدل أن يمسك بصورة منظمة سجلات ذات شكل واحد يقرها وزير العدل وتتكون هذه السجلات من: 1- السجل اليومي. 2- سجل الودائع. 3- سجل المراسلات. 4- سجل المراجعات. 5- سجل الوصايا. وتكون هذه السجلات مرقمة ومصدق عليها من رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية التي تقع دائرته في نطاقها قبل المباشرة باستعمالها. تدون في السجل اليومي العمليات اليومية التي يجريها الكاتب العدل بحسب تواريخها ويدون فيه أيضا ملخص الأسناد وأسماء المتعاقدين وقيمة الرسوم والأتعاب المستوفاة. ويخصص سجل الودائع لتسجيل السفاتج التجارية، ويسجل المراجعات لتسهيل الرقابة ويذكر فيه اسم المتعاقدين بحسب الحروف الهجائية وتاريخ معاملاتهم. ويخصص سجل الوصايا لحفظ الوصايا التي ينظمها ويصدقها الكاتب العدل. 6- لا تنقل سجلات الكاتب العدل لخارج دائرته إلا بناء لأمر صادر عن السلطة القضائية. 
الفصل الثالث - الرسوم والأتعاب 
المادة 33- 1- على الكاتب العدل أن يستوفي لحساب الدولة ووفقا للأصول المنصوص عليها في المرسوم الرقم 730 تاريخ 13 تموز 1936 رسوم كتاب العدل المفصلة في الجدول "أ" الملحق بهذا القانون كما عليه أن يلصق الطوابع الأميرية المتوجبة قانونا وأن يعطلها. 
تعفى النسخ التي يحتفظ بها الكاتب العدل في دائرته وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون من جميع الرسوم بما فيه رسم الطابع. 
2- يستوفي الكاتب العدل علاوة على الرسوم المذكورة في الجدول "أ" الملحق بهذا القانون أتعابه بنسبة (30%) ثلاثين بالماية من مبلغ الرسوم المستوفاة وفقا للبند (1) كما يستوفي عن تنظيم وتحرير كل صفحة ومهما تعددت نسخها مبلغ /7000/ ل .ل. سبعة آلاف ليرة لبنانية وكذلك /1500/ل.ل. ألف وخمسماية ليرة لبنانية عن طباعة كل صفحة أصلية مهما تعددت النسخ. وتعتبر الصفحة مؤلفة من عشرين سطرا والسطر من خمس عشرة كلمة كحد أدنى والصفحة الناقصة الوحيدة أو الأخيرة تعتبر بمثابة صفحة كاملة. ويستوفى أيضا نسبة 1../. واحد بالألف عن العقود المسجلة لديه المعدة للتسجيل في الدوائر العقارية وفي السجل التجاري. 
3- في حال انتقال الكاتب العدل بناء على طلب من أحد أصحاب المصلحة يستوفي تعويضا مقداره عشرون ألف ليرة لبنانية إذا انتقل في نطاق مركزه ومبلغا قدره خمس وثلاثون الف ليرة لبنانية إذا انتقل خارج نطاق مركزه. 
4- يلزم الكاتب العدل بوضع لائحة مفصلة بالرسوم المتوجبة للخزينة والأتعاب التي يتقاضاها عن كل معاملة تدخل ضمن صلاحيته في مكان بارز في دائرته يسهل رؤيتها وقراءتها. 
5- على الكاتب العدل أن يدون على كل معاملة بيانا مفصلا وواضحا بالرسوم والأتعاب المستوفاة وفقا لأحكام المادة 191 من قانون المحاسبة العامة على أن تحدد أصول الاستيفاء بقرار من وزير المالية. يتعرض الكاتب العدل الذي يخالف أحكام إحدى الفقرات السابقة من هذه المادة للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة (15) الخامسة عشرة من هذا القانون. 

المادة 34- معدلة وفقاً للقانون رقم 326 تاريخ 28/6/2001 يتوجب على الكاتب العدل توريد الرسوم التي استوفاها إلى صندوق قصر العدل أو صندوق الخزينة المركزي في بيروت أو صناديق المالية في مراكز المحافظات و الأقضية ضمن المهلة المحددة فيما يأتي: 
مراكز كتاب العدل في بيروت مهلة التسديد: ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع بمعدل مرة كل يومي عمل 
مراكز كتاب العدل في مراكز المحافظات مهلة التسديد : مرتان في الأسبوع بمعدل مرة كل ثلاثة أيام عمل 
مراكز كتاب العدل في مراكز الأقضية والملحقات مهلة التسديد : مرة كل أسبوعين و كلما بلغت حصيلة الرسم عشرة ملايين ليرة لبنانية ضمن مهلة الأسبوعين على أن تبدأ بعد هذا التاريخ الأخير مهلة الأسبوعين للتسديد. 
يتعرض الكاتب العدل الذي يخالف توريد الرسوم بعد مدة ثلاثة أيام عمل على المهل المحددة أعلاه لغرامة تأخير قدرها (1%) واحد بالمائة عن كل يوم تأخير . تتولى دائرة مراقبة الجباية التابعة لمديرية الخزينة في وزارة المالية أمر مراقبة تحصيل الرسوم وتوريدها إلى الخزينة، وترفع التقارير بهذا الشأن إلى مدير الخزينة الذي يستمع إلى الكاتب العدل المعني ويفرض في حال ثبوت المخالفة غرامة التأخير، وعلى مدير الخزينة أن يبلغ ذلك وزارة العدل. 
أضيف النص التالي وفقاً للقانون رقم 326 تاريخ 28/6/2001 1- يحق للكاتب العدل طلب تقسيط الغرامات المتوجبة عليه خلال مهلة شهر من تاريخ تبلغه امر القبض على ان يضمن طلبه الاسباب التي تبرر طلب التقسيط. ويتم التقسيط بموافقة مدير المالية العام بناء على اقتراح مدير الخزينة والدين العام، شرط ان يسدد الكاتب العدل نسبة (25%) خمسة وعشرين بالماية من الغرامة وعلى ان يقسط الباقي من الغرامة على ثلاثة اقساط فصلية مع فائدة تعادل الفائدة على سندات الخزينة لمدة ستة أشهر بتاريخ اجراء التقسيط. 2- تصبح المبالغ المقسطة متوجبة الاداء بكاملها اذا تأخر الكاتب العدل عن تأدية احد الاقساط في موعد استحقاقه، وتفرض غرامة تأخير بمعدل (2%) اثنان بالماية شهريا تحتسب من تاريخ استحقاق القسط غير المسدد لغاية تاريخ الدفع. 

المادة 35- تحدد رسوم كتابة العدل بموجب الجدول (أ) الملحق بهذا القانون . 

المادة 36- مالم ينص الجدول (أ) الملحق بهذا القانون على خلاف ذلك، تؤخذ الرسوم المبينة في هذا الجدول عن كل إمضاء وتعتبر الإمضاءات الموقعة باسم شركة أو شخص معنوي إمضاء واحدا. أما الوكيل أو الوصي أو القيم أو الولي الشرعي الذي يعمل لمصلحة أشخاص عديدين فيلزم بدفع الرسم عن كل شخص يوقع عنه. 
الفصل الرابع - المحظورات 
المادة 37- يحظر على الكاتب العدل: 1- تنظيم الأسناد والعقود المخالفة للنظام العام والآداب العامة أو المصادقة عليها. 2- تنظيم الأسناد الداخلة حصرا في اختصاص مرجع آخر بموجب نص قانوني خاص أو المصادقة عليها. 3- مسك أكثر من سجل للنوع عينه من المعاملات في الوقت عينه . 4- تنظيم الأسناد العائدة لأصوله وفروعه أو أقاربه حتى الدرجة الرابعة. 5- إفشاء سر المهنة المتعلق بالمعاملات التي بوشرت أمامه أو جرت لديه . 6- نقل دائرته وسجلاتها إلا بعد موافقة وزارة العدل . 

المادة 38- يحظر على الكاتب العدل: 1- اللجوء الى الاضراب تحت طائلة المسؤولية المسلكية والجزائية المتعلقة بالموظفين . 
2- الجمع بين كتابة العدل وبين : - الوظائف العامة. - جميع المهن والأعمال المأجورة والأعمال التجارية والصناعية والصحفية باستثناء التدريس خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمي . - عضوية أو رئاسة مجلس إدارة إحدى الشركات . - النيابة والوزارة . في حال تولى الكاتب العدل إحدى الوظائف أو الأعمال أو المهن المبينة آنفا يعتبر منقطعاً حكماً بصورة نهائية عن مهام كتابة العدل ويصبح مركزه شاغراً أو يعلن عن ذلك بمرسوم يصدر بناء لاقتراح وزير العدل. 
3- مغادرة الأراضي اللبنانية أو إقفال مكتبه أو التغيب أو الامتناع عن استقبال الزبائن إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة خطية من وزارة العدل. أما في الحالات التي يستحيل فيها الحصول على تلك الموافقة الخطية المسبقة كحالات المرض أو وفاة أحد الأقارب فعلى الكاتب العدل أن يعلم وزارة العدل بالأمر في اليوم التالي لتغيبه وان يحدد مدة غيابه. 

المادة 39- لا يجوز للكاتب العدل أن يعطي صورا طبق الأصل أو يسلم مضمون الأسناد إلا لأصحاب العلاقة أو لورثتهم أو لمن تلقوا الحق عنهم، وإذا سلم أصحاب العلاقة صورة أولى طبق الأصل وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية فلا يمكنه أن يعطيهم فيما بعد إلا صوراً مضاعفة . الباب السادس - أحكام خاصة وانتقالية 
المادة 40- على الكاتب العدل الذي أتلفت أو تضررت سجلاته لأي سبب كان أو سرقت سجلاته أن يبلغ الأمر فورا الى وزارة العدل التي تنتدب على وجه السرعة من يقوم بإجراء الكشف ووصف الحالة ووضع تقرير مفصل بها بحضور الكاتب العدل ويحفظ أصله لدى وزارة العدل وتسلم نسخة عنه للكاتب العدل. 

المادة 41- لكل ذي مصلحة أن يحجز الضمان المقدم من الكاتب العدل حتى إذا جرى التنفيذ عليه وجب على الكاتب العدل إعادة تكوين الضمان المفروض قانونا تحت طائلة منعه من مزاولة كتابة العدل . 

المادة 42- يلغى المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 76 تاريخ 7 كانون الأول 1940 وتعديلاته (نظام الكاتب العدل) كما تلغى جميع النصوص المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو التي لا تتفق مع مضمونه. 

المادة 43- تحدد عند الاقتضاء دقائق تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون بمراسيم تتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل ووزير المالية . 

المادة 44- يعمل بهذا القانون بعد مرور ثلاثين يوماً على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية . 
بعبدا في 8 حزيران 1994 الإمضاء: الياس الهراوي صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء الإمضاء: رفيق الحريري رئيس مجلس الوزراء الإمضاء: رفيق الحريري الجدول رقم (أ) الملحق - رسوم كتابة العدل نوع السند : أولاً: الأسناد المصادق عليها لدى الكاتب العدل والمتضمنة مبلغا من المال والعروض الفعلية شرط أن لا يقل الرسم عن مبلغ عشرة آلاف ليرة لبنانية /10000/ ل.ل. 01% ثانيا : الوصية ولو تضمنت مبلغا من المال . مقطوع 20000 ل.ل . ثالثا: العقود المتبادلة بما فيها عقود العمل والعقود الموجهة للدوائر العقارية أو الواجب تسجيلها لدى أي مرجع رسمي مهما بلغت قيمتها ومهما بلغ عدد الموقعين . مقطوع 50000 ل.ل رابعاً:- سند الوكالة العامة، إذا لم يتضمن مبلغاً من المال . مقطوع 15000 ل.ل - سند الوكالة الخاصة، إذا لم يتضمن مبلغاً من المال 10000 ل.ل - سند الإبراء العام وصك التحكيم . 10000 ل.ل - السندات والتعهدات والكفالات والموجبات الأخرى التي لا تتضمن مبالغ معينة من المال . 10000 ل.ل خامساً : معاملة الاحتجاج أو البروتيستو . 10000 ل.ل سادساً : معاملة إعطاء الأسناد تاريخاً صحيحاً. 5000 ل.ل سابعاً: الأسناد المترجمة التي يصادق الكاتب العدل على توقيع المترجم المحلف لها والتي لا تتضمن مبلغاً معيناً من المال . 2000 ل.ل - وإذا تضمنت مبلغاً من المال . مقطوع 10000 ل.ل ثامناً : أوراق التبليغ والأخطار والإنذار ولإسقاط والتنازل والمخالصة وكل ورقة غير مذكورة في هذا الجدول . مقطوع 5000 ل.ل تاسعاً: صورة طبق الأصل عن الأسناد والصكوك والأوراق . مقطوع 2000 ل.

----------

